# Oct 2011 - FE Exam Result sent to state board for further review???



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

I took the October 2011 FE exam in New Jersey. I was informed by all of my friends in NJ that they received their results last night. But I checked this morning and didn't get my result yet.

I contacted the NCEES this morning and they informed me that my result in particular was sent to the NJ State Board for further review. I asked them why? And they said "that is all of the information we can provide to you", and that I need to contact the NJ State Board and they will explain everything to me.

So I contacted the NJ State Board, and they said "All of the results sent by NCEES are either Pass or Fail", and that the NCEES should have sent me my result as Pass or Fail.

This is ridiculous. Can someone please explain to me why the NCEES put my exam result on hold? Scoring error? Borderline pass-fail? Verification error? They had 8 weeks to grade my exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Try setting up a 3 way call with NCEES and the NJ board so they can talk to each other with you on the line...or call them each back and talk to someone else.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Try setting up a 3 way call with NCEES and the NJ board so they can talk to each other with you on the line...or call them each back and talk to someone else.


Why do I need to set up a 3 way call? Its the NCEES's responsibility to release the scores (Pass/Fail) to the candidates. And I deserve to have a reason why my score is being put on hold and being further reviewed by the NJ Board. The NCEES person said "he doesn't have the liberty to discuss that information."


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 13, 2011)

Some boards review the scores independently and then put the passing individuals into an electronic log so they can keep track of it easier. Some boards have to approve the new EIT's. It just takes a few days for all the paperwork to be processed.

NCEES is out of the equation in your situation as they only provide the scores to the applicants directly in the states that permit NCEES to do that (which it sounds as if NJ is NOT one of those states). There is a contract between each state board and NCEES as to how it is done. To me, it sounds like the individual you spoke to at the NJ Board didn't know what was going on and took the most conservative approach to the situation.

In Alaska, NCEES sends the information to the AK Board for review. They then send out the pass / fail to the applicants, it takes a few days for that information to be sent on. Those that pass get an email congratulating them within 2 business days of the results being forwarded to the board from NCEES. Those that fail find out by snail mail typically within a week of the results getting sent to the board.

Could it be faster? Sure. Has it gotten faster over the past couple of years? Oh hell yes!

Good luck on staying calm while you await your results to get to you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

chajjar said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Try setting up a 3 way call with NCEES and the NJ board so they can talk to each other with you on the line...or call them each back and talk to someone else.
> ...


and according to you the board is also not being helpful so logic would dictate to get the parties to talk to each other at the same time to figure out what is going on or else you will be playing phone tag for awhile.

like blybrook said, someone didn't know the answer and gave you some canned response. if you are that worried and can't wait for the regular mail, then call the board back and ask to talk to someone else. It really isn't that big of a deal...not too long ago electronic notifications of results weren't an option...everyone had to wait for a letter.

take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

Well snickered3 and blybrook, I would take a deep breath and relax, but I have had interviews at major engineering firms this past month, and some of them are making their decisions this week. These are positions that either require an "EIT", are pending an "EIT", or highly prefer a candidate with an "EIT".If I passed, informing them that I have received my "EIT" would certainly be taken into consideration when reviewing me as a candidate. For other candidates to receive passing results before me, gives them a clear advantage over me. And that's what's pissing me off the most, along with having to play the waiting game.

And for the NCEES to not have a reason to why my exam needs to be further reviewed by the NJ board is completely unacceptable. They told me the NJ Board will be receiving my result within a week, will review my exam, and sent it back to the NCEES.

Absolutely ridiculous. They have my result. Either I passed or I failed, and they have that information on them, and I have every right to find that out.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 13, 2011)

I can understand your frustration. I know that my g/f took her FE in October just to be able to get a heads up on her resume against some of her peers. Thankfully she passed and can put EIT on her resume next week when she gets done with classes.

I hope that the situation gets worked out with the NJ board and you get your results to aid in your job hunt.

Best of luck in a timely response and for the new job.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

You are placing blame on NCEES, when it is the state that really needs to answer you question. NCEES generates, administers, and grades tests, then reports that information to the states which is the licensing authority. Some states give NCEES authorization to release the information directly to test takers, others do not. Apparently something triggered a nondisclosure from NCEES, if others in NJ have gotten results. That's not NCEES decision it is the state of NJ.

regarding the job application...even those that found out they passed the test, until the board sends them an EIT number they are in the same waiting boat as you,


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

Which company administered the test in New Jersey? Was it EES? (Engineering Examination Services)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2011)

> I was informed by all of my friends in NJ that they received their results last night. But I checked this morning and didn't get my result yet.


Mail might take an extra day, maybe it's done by alphabetical order or by discipline, who knows.

It's been 12 hours, stop whining.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Which company administered the test in New Jersey? Was it EES? (Engineering Examination Services)


Yes Dark Knight.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> You are placing blame on NCEES, when it is the state that really needs to answer you question. NCEES generates, administers, and grades tests, then reports that information to the states which is the licensing authority. Some states give NCEES authorization to release the information directly to test takers, others do not. Apparently something triggered a nondisclosure from NCEES, if others in NJ have gotten results. That's not NCEES decision it is the state of NJ.
> 
> regarding the job application...even those that found out they passed the test, until the board sends them an EIT number they are in the same waiting boat as you,



What that "something" was that triggered a nondisclosure from the NCEES, is information that NCEES knows about, but is refusing to tell me.

How is the state board of NJ at fault? They haven't received my results yet. Yes, they are now the ones that are going to inform me whether I have passed or not, but they have not done anything wrong up to this point.

Good point about the application thing, and needing an EIT number. But companies are going to be expecting an answer from me ASAP whether I passed the FE or not. What am I going to tell them? My result is being further reviewed by the NJ Board and the NCEES cannot provide information telling me why? You think they are going to buy that?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes they will. If they turely are a firm that prefers or give preference to EITs, as you mentioned, then they have been around this proverbial block before and know how the process works.

being in NJ I'm sure other applicants were not from NJ so they are also waiting on results still.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2011)

chajjar said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > You are placing blame on NCEES, when it is the state that really needs to answer you question. NCEES generates, administers, and grades tests, then reports that information to the states which is the licensing authority. Some states give NCEES authorization to release the information directly to test takers, others do not. Apparently something triggered a nondisclosure from NCEES, if others in NJ have gotten results. That's not NCEES decision it is the state of NJ.
> ...


Standard practice seems to be: Licensed in the State of XX or ability to attain licensure within 6 months.

Places understand you can't pull a certification out of your butt at the drop of a hat. I would simply say on my resume "Certification in NJ pending."


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks ETENVIRO


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 13, 2011)

if I saw that on a resume, like most people in the engineering field, I would understand that the test has been taken, results are not out yet... or that your scheduled to take the exam the next go round... it wouldn't be a hold up for calling you for an interview if you met the qualifications of what I was seeking for an employee...


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I'm not worried about the job application anymore.

I guess I have to wait an extra week or more than everybody else to find out my result though. Reason unknown.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm....I did a little extra reading on some of NCEES procedures. Quite confusing, but this could explain some reasoning for what might have happened.This is the only reason I could find for the NCEES not releasing my result.

*NCEES Response to Testing Errors, Disruptions in Testing, and Potential Compromises*

In the unlikely event that a mistake occurs in printing, handling, or processing test materials or in scoring or reporting scores, the test administrator, after consulta-tion with NCEES, will correct the error, if possible, or permit the affected examinees either to retest at no addi-tional fee or to receive a refund of the exam fee. These are the sole and exclusive remedies available to examinees for errors in handling or processing registra-tion materials; in printing, handling, or processing exams and exam answer sheets; in determining or reporting results; and/or in investigating or responding to suspected irregularities.

NCEES, jurisdictions, and testing agents also take steps that are intended to ensure standardized administration on test day. If events occur that cause testing to be canceled or interrupted, involve a mistiming on any part of the test, result in a deviation from required testing procedures, raise concerns about possible advance access to exam content by one or more examinees, or otherwise disrupt or compromise the normal testing process, NCEES will determine whether corrective action is warranted, which could include canceling results or not scoring answer documents. If NCEES determines that corrective action is necessary, affected examinees may have the option to retest at no additional fee (nor-mally on a future national test date) or to receive a refund of the exam fee, unless the affected examinees caused or were involved in the conduct that resulted in the need for corrective action, in which case the jurisdic-tion that authorized seating for the exam will have the right to withhold either or both of these options. If a ju-risdiction offers a retest and an examinee selects that option, the examinee may be required to retake the entire exam in order to produce a valid result. These are the sole and exclusive remedies available to any examinee who is affected by disruptions in testing or a potential exam compromise.

Still very unclear what has happened in my situation, because everything seemed to run very normal during my exam.

Honestly, I wouldn't accept a retest or a refund for a mistake found by the NCEES. That's bogus. If the NCEES made a mistake with scoring or handling my exam, then it should be manually scored and verified with no charge.

The only potential exam compromise I would accept is finding out if I passed and if I will be an EIT, or if I failed the exam, and should get a diagnostic report.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 14, 2011)

Hoping I can get some clarification. Thanks


----------



## Bigu (Dec 14, 2011)

Your result is not on hold. I spoke with PCSHQ which has the results for MD and they told me the same thing, the result are on hold for State to review. When I spoke with the board they said they need to approve the results and after that PCSHQ will inform NCEES to release the results. So right now depends on State Boards, some of them are very professional and are approving the results right away, other are just...no comment


----------



## ferroresonance (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification Bigu! I think my State is reviewing as well. By the way, what does it mean when they say that the State has to review? Does each State have a different P/F criteria?


----------



## Bigu (Dec 14, 2011)

ferroresonance said:


> Thank you for the clarification Bigu! I think my State is reviewing as well. By the way, what does it mean when they say that the State has to review? Does each State have a different P/F criteria?


NO, but every state has it's own way. Look...PCSHQ has the result for Maryland and Virginia...in april 2011 VA released the sesult on 20th of May, but Maryland on 26th of May. Basically VA moved faster.


----------



## The Car (Dec 14, 2011)

chajjar said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. They have my result. Either I passed or I failed, and they have that information on them, and I have every right to find that out.


And you will. Pull up your big boy pants, stop whining, and wait like an engineer.

Oh, i forgot. it's all about you.

Udden, udden


----------



## chajjar (Dec 14, 2011)

Bigu said:


> Your result is not on hold. I spoke with PCSHQ which has the results for MD and they told me the same thing, the result are on hold for State to review. When I spoke with the board they said they need to approve the results and after that PCSHQ will inform NCEES to release the results. So right now depends on State Boards, some of them are very professional and are approving the results right away, other are just...no comment


Ok, so I'm not the only one this has happened to.

Out of curiosity, do you have any reason why your result is being put on hold for MD to review?

As Mr. Big Boy Pants has already received his results and has better things to do with his time.


----------



## The Car (Dec 14, 2011)

Good, go do them.

Udden, udden


----------



## Bigu (Dec 14, 2011)

chajjar said:


> Bigu said:
> 
> 
> > Your result is not on hold. I spoke with PCSHQ which has the results for MD and they told me the same thing, the result are on hold for State to review. When I spoke with the board they said they need to approve the results and after that PCSHQ will inform NCEES to release the results. So right now depends on State Boards, some of them are very professional and are approving the results right away, other are just...no comment
> ...


No...All results need to be approved by each Board prior to release. The reason some states have received these results already it's only because their Boards are doing their job while other boards...you got the idea? I don't want to say more.

Mr Pants is being sarcastic and good for him if he has free time to read FE posts instead of working. Maybe he is a Board member from your State. Maybe this is why you don't have your result yet...lol...cause he has to much free time to read FE posts


----------



## chajjar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Bigu


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

chajjar said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Which company administered the test in New Jersey? Was it EES? (Engineering Examination Services)
> ...


I do not know if you received something already but if you did, I would be surprised. EES really stands for Extra Extra Slow and are notorious for releasing the results at the bottom end of the spectrum. They used to have PA, NJ, PR, and maybe two more states. Terribly slow. But that was 5 years ago. Do not know how they are now.

Good luck.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 20, 2011)

Good point Dark Knight. And I'm still waiting for the results, almost 2 weeks after everyone else in New Jersey


----------



## chajjar (Dec 21, 2011)

I heard PA didn't even release their results yet. What is there to discuss in these board meetings by the way?


----------



## chajjar (Dec 21, 2011)

I call and keep being told to call back again tomorrow. I have a feeling I wont even find out my result tomorrow either.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, so just heard back from the NJ Board. There was a statistical anomaly between me and another examanee, and I now have to wait until their next board meeting in January. 

This is ridiculous. With their airport like security just to get in, 4-5 different versions, proctors walking up and down the aisles. Copying or collusion isn't even possible on this exam.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 23, 2011)

That happen to a friend of mine in pr... The board even call my friend to discussed why his answer was the same as another person that was next to him....he said he dont know there is no way for anyone to cheat in that test with the tight security...then he recieved a letter that he didnt pass...well if he didint pass why the board schedule an appointment to see them both...i see something weird that was back in 2006... He never try again to take the fe because of the fustration

What i said is not to scare you but that is the story of one of my friends... The other thing is that my friend didnt even know the other guy.

(null)


----------



## austhouse2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

Was there in resolution chajjar?


----------

